# Palomino turning grey



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anybody else have any pics of their pallys turning grey?? have just posted some of my girl in the 50 shades of grey thread. I had expected her white mane to stay white and her body to just lighten to a white grey also but her white mane is now very dark grey and her legs are also darkening so would love to see other peoples pally as they progressed through the greying stage


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This isn't my horse, but you can see the progression really well in this picture. It is not unusual for lighter colours that are greying to actually go darker first, then grey out.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

WOW thats quite a change, i dont know why but had just assumed the greying process simply lightened the hair so had just assumed she would turn quickly "white" didn't realise it could actually darken the hair/coat through the process, thats much how my girls mane is going now, from almost pure white to a very dark grey/black! Will be interesting to see what her coat does this year as she sheds out! I love greys, you get a new horse every year :lol:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> This isn't my horse, but you can see the progression really well in this picture. It is not unusual for lighter colours that are greying to actually go darker first, then grey out.


I wonder if they regretted naming him like that... :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AnnaHalford said:


> I wonder if they regretted naming him like that... :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe they realised what a gamble breeding for colour was lol


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Maybe they realised what a gamble breeding for colour was lol


Nice pun, haha! :shock: Haha.... made me think of this one!








I dont have any pics of before. But I have one of my friend's horse Nick. He was born a palomino. He's in his teens now, so he is almost white now. He looks flea bitten. And his mane and tail WERE white, but are now a salt and pepper grey.


----------

